# Checking in and wishing a Merry Christmas



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey all. I have been neglecting all of you lately, I am sorry. People in my life have decided that I should not do the hermit thing anymore, so I am going to Church, Tai Chi, Yoga and to Silver Sneakers(old folks aerobics).
Really enjoying live peoples' company again.
Goats and sheep are doing well. We had to give Bacon and Andouille away, three little pigs were making a big mess of the back yard. Jimmy Dean is still enjoying himself, rooting and trashing the goat barn.

MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone, and have a wonderful New Year!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Hey all. I have been neglecting all of you lately, I am sorry. People in my life have decided that I should not do the hermit thing anymore, so I am going to Church, Tai Chi, Yoga and to Silver Sneakers(old folks aerobics).
> Really enjoying live peoples' company again.
> Goats and sheep are doing well. We had to give Bacon and Andouille away, three little pigs were making a big mess of the back yard. Jimmy Dean is still enjoying himself, rooting and trashing the goat barn.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone, and have a wonderful New Year!


Awwwww i been wonderin where you been! Livin life is a wondrous thing keep it up! Merry christmas to you and your too.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Merry Christmas! It's good to see you back! You've been missed.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I wondered where you were. Merry Christmss!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas! That is good you are keeping busy! Welcome back!
:holidaywelcome:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks! @MadCatX and @GoofyGoat reached out to me. I also am remembering how much time a TV wastes. I bought me one for Christmas. Lol A lot of late nights watching Netflix.(doh)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas :welcomeback:
We missed you, glad things have been going well for you.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas! Glad things are good! Have a great New Year, too!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I love Netflix! Good to see you and have the best Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

elvis&oliver said:


> I love Netflix! Good to see you and have the best Christmas and Happy New Year


Free trial over January 8th. Maybe slow down on watching when Netflix goes away
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Awwwww i been wonderin where you been! Livin life is a wondrous thing keep it up! Merry christmas to you and your too.





GoofyGoat said:


> Merry Christmas! It's good to see you back! You've been missed.





Chris488 said:


> I wondered where you were. Merry Christmss!!





Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Merry Christmas! That is good you are keeping busy! Welcome back!
> :holidaywelcome:





ksalvagno said:


> Merry Christmas!





toth boer goats said:


> Merry Christmas :welcomeback:
> We missed you, glad things have been going well for you.





Goats Rock said:


> Merry Christmas! Glad things are good! Have a great New Year, too!


Thank you, everybody!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

There he is! Merry Christmas and happy new year! Good to see ya man!


----------

